
How to find last argument in a bash script - vyuh
http://www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/faq/part2/section-12.html
======
kseistrup
In bash you could do

    
    
        : "$@"
        last="$_"

~~~
kseistrup
You can use this e.g. to find the number of days in the current month:

    
    
        : $(cal)
        numdays=$_

